# goldfish in a bag?



## gaerwen (Sep 29, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone makes these and what kind of bags you use. I am not really finding anything other than treat bags at Michaels. 

 Im a cp soaper usually.lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

Purchase the cookie bags at Michaels.  They are bigger than the treat bags.  I've not made them yet though.  I'm a CP soaper as well but thought it might be fun for kids.


----------



## gaerwen (Sep 29, 2014)

I am scared of the bag melting lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

gaerwen said:


> I am scared of the bag melting lol


 
It won't melt as long as your MP is not smoking hot.  Pluse you need it to be somewhat thick which means cooler to place the fish and have them stay.


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Oct 1, 2014)

I make these! they work very well in these bags, they don't melt and do not stick x


----------



## Tiffany_S (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow! Call me a noob or a loser but I never thought about that. My gosh, that's purely brilliant. Hello a totally new creativity! :razz:


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 8, 2014)

I used cello bags from WSP for mine.

Shelia - that is so cute!


----------



## onesickfreak (Oct 8, 2014)

and here i am horrified of what you people are doing to those poor fish   8-D


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 8, 2014)

Sheila,
Great job!


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 25, 2014)

Silly question here but what is the fish made from? Cute idea!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 25, 2014)

littleginger73 said:


> Silly question here but what is the fish made from? Cute idea!



The one's I just purchased are vinyl from WSP. Decided they would be cute for Christmas gifts.


----------

